# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Thiết kế BO mạch chạy CNC nền tảng chip STM32 rẻ nhờ các bác góp sức chung tay

## tranhung123456

Lên trang Github vô tình tải 1 đoạn code của Studio Keil 
có 1 Forder CNC mastes (https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32)
cái bộ này hay lắm nhưng cần chỉnh lại vài cái giao tiếp 
điều khiển CNC (màn hình cảm ứng không cần máy tính )
chạy code G = thẻ nhớ hoặc USB 
v.v.. còn đang ngâm cứu code chưa ra ứng dụng
vì bo STM32F đến STM32F4 giá thành bây giờ rẻ lại để DIY máy MADE IN Việt(Cộng đồng Viêt )
THANKS

----------

CKD, daomanh_hung, Gamo

----------


## daomanh_hung

không biết chạy Gcode thế nào, giống máy in 3d nó cũng đọc gcode đấy ah??  :Smile: 

thấy ghi của bọn Nga ngố trong link ah

http://www.cnczone.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=3334

----------


## tranhung123456

> không biết chạy Gcode thế nào, giống máy in 3d nó cũng đọc gcode đấy ah?? 
> 
> thấy ghi của bọn Nga ngố trong link ah
> 
> http://www.cnczone.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=3334


trên đó là code mẫu thôi 
còn muốn tập trung viết code cho từng bo rồi lên kết lại thành 1 bảng mạch điều khiển CNC chạy USB hay thẻ nhớ
công nghệ này có lâu đời rồi (toàn là mua của CHỊ NA hay lụm mót mấy cái bo máy tụi JAPAN thải ra)
nó điều kiển máy CNC chính xác mà ko sợ bị lỗi 
không những code này còn áp dụng cho công việc tự động hóa hoàn hảo mà giá lại rẻ

----------


## nhatson

em nghỉ theo duôi marlin 2.0 32bit sẽ thuận tiện hơn, dù sao cũng có 1 cái team dông đảo ptriển

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin

----------


## CKD

Dự ớn này thì một thời cũng rất máu.
Nhưng sau khi ngâm cú một thời gian thì ngộ ra là cá nhân sẽ khó mà làm được.

Mình máu vì nếu nắm rỏ sẽ có thể được ứng dụng rất rộng vào tự động hóa, không chỉ riêng về cnc.
Rất rất khó, vì từ lý thuyết đến thực tiển là một quãng đường đầy chông gai. Chưa nói để áp dụng được, và làm thành consol được thì đòi hỏi nhiều chuyên gia: lập trình, điện/điện tử, ứng dụng v.v... Nên nếu cá nhân thực hiện thì e là kết quả xa xa lắm.

Có một câu cá mập hay nói: "muốn đi nhanh phải đi một mình, muốn đi xa phải đi cùng nhau". Một mục tiêu xa, mà muốn nhiều người đi là rất khó, cần một đầu tàu thật xịn.
Nhưng quan trọng là động lực, niềm tin vào thắng lợi tương lai em e là khó mà có niềm tin. Khi mà ta đi cạnh chị na.

----------


## congmanhtb

Chạy từ thẻ nhớ em làm được đến đây rồi cũng nản. tần số phát xung con 8bit không đủ nhanh để ứng dụng thực tế. Khả năng phải lên  mấy dòng 32 bit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlOyqca9AqM&t=18s

----------


## nhatson

cấu hình chuẩn mực của thế giới 20 năm nay là 32bit mcu/dsp + fpga

để chạy tốt mình cũng phải bám chuẩn mực này

----------

